# Arnold Schwartzenegger "Get Vaccinated--OR--"



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2021)

“YOU’RE A SCHMUCK”: ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER TELLS PEOPLE REFUSING TO GET VACCINATED AND MASK UP TO GO F--K THEMSELVES​https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2021/08/arnold-schwarzenegger-vaccines-masks-youre-a-schmuck

I've always liked Arnold.  He never holds back.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 12, 2021)

I especially like his traffic light analogy about the vaccinations.


----------



## win231 (Aug 12, 2021)

Yeah, he certainly doesn't hold back.
An idiot who cheats on his wife & gets his housekeeper pregnant is telling others to do the right thing.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2021)

I liked: " ‘Well, my freedom is being kind of disturbed here.’ *No, screw your freedom. Because with freedom comes obligations and responsibilities. "*

We used to take it for granted that With Freedom comes Responsibility instead of taking no responsibility because it interferes with our individual leanings.  Anarchy.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 12, 2021)

Arnold is correct.  We ALL have a responsibility to follow the guidelines and get vaccinated if this virus is going to be resolved.  There are certainly a few people who have other heath issues that might interact with these vaccines, and they should consult their doctor.  However, those who think that these guidelines and the vaccines are a violation of their "rights", and some who even claim that these vaccines are a "poison" are the one's who are responsible for the increasing numbers of infections and deaths.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 12, 2021)

People are willing to get extremely sick and even die for their social groups. That shows the power of the need to belong and the fear of ostracization. It makes people believe things on faith alone and behave irrationally if that's what it takes to remain a member of the group.


----------

